# Where should we live?



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Where should we live in the Taranaki District?

I have looked at properties on the internet at Inglewood, Egmont Village and Oakura, old and new, no work needed and work needed, single and double storey, brick built and wooden, in town or in the sticks, we don't mind what. If there are other areas that are 20 mins drive from Strandon, advice would be appreciated. We are probably going to stay in BP until our shipment arrives from the UK so it will give us chance to find somewhere to rent before we buy.

Thanks


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Where should we live in the Taranaki District?
> 
> I have looked at properties on the internet at Inglewood, Egmont Village and Oakura, old and new, no work needed and work needed, single and double storey, brick built and wooden, in town or in the sticks, we don't mind what. If there are other areas that are 20 mins drive from Strandon, advice would be appreciated. We are probably going to stay in BP until our shipment arrives from the UK so it will give us chance to find somewhere to rent before we buy.
> 
> Thanks


I actually like New Plymouth - and at least you're near the shops! Stratford is quite nice too - and you're at the start of one of my favourite roads - the Forgotten World Highway.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Where should we live in the Taranaki District?
> 
> I have looked at properties on the internet at Inglewood, Egmont Village and Oakura, old and new, no work needed and work needed, single and double storey, brick built and wooden, in town or in the sticks, we don't mind what. If there are other areas that are 20 mins drive from Strandon, advice would be appreciated. We are probably going to stay in BP until our shipment arrives from the UK so it will give us chance to find somewhere to rent before we buy.
> 
> Thanks


Living in Auckland, this impossible to answer, but were ever you live, Taranaki will be dominant, the summit will only be visible when the mountain wants to be seen. So tramping in the summer, skiing in the winter. 

Topcat mentioned "The forgotten world highway" a great road. Sorry this has nothing to do with your question, but I do love that area. Hope you get more informative posts.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> Living in Auckland, this impossible to answer, but were ever you live, Taranaki will be dominant, the summit will only be visible when the mountain wants to be seen. So tramping in the summer, skiing in the winter.
> 
> Topcat mentioned "The forgotten world highway" a great road. Sorry this has nothing to do with your question, but I do love that area. Hope you get more informative posts.


Thanks TC and Kiwigser


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

oakura or okato would be my choice, they are more sheltered than the more southern towns like opunake. Very good beach lifestyle during summer, and local shops are pretty good for basics. Both a fairly short drive from new plymouth on country roads (less than half and hour) but feels like a complete world away


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

nzdiaspora said:


> oakura or okato would be my choice, they are more sheltered than the more southern towns like opunake. Very good beach lifestyle during summer, and local shops are pretty good for basics. Both a fairly short drive from new plymouth on country roads (less than half and hour) but feels like a complete world away


Thanks for the advice.
Having been brought up in London and lived in the country for 20+ years, I have dreamt of living by the sea but am torn between country and coast. The good thing is that we won't be that far from either.


----------



## nzdiaspora (Apr 19, 2010)

have the best of both worlds and get a "country living" lifestyle block with ocean views in oakura!!!!


----------

